# What fashion trend do you think needs to be brought back?



## Aprill (May 8, 2007)

What trends do you think should make a comeback? Neon Tube socks? The powdered wig? Spandex? Leggings? What is a fashion trend that you feels needs to be revived and brought back to life?


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

High Top sneakers!!!LMAO...How about slouch socks over the leggings????









(i'm a little older than some of you....so you all might not remember those)

I'm all for leaving the past in the past


----------



## luxotika (May 8, 2007)

One word..........ZUBAZ!


----------



## SherryAnn (May 8, 2007)

Well, I say BIG HAIR needs to come back. I loved it! Big hair and t-shirt dresses. hahahahahahahaha oooh, better yet - big hair, t-shirt dresses, slouch socks, and tretorns! That's a winning combination!


----------



## Aprill (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One word..........ZUBAZ! please tell me what that is


----------



## luxotika (May 8, 2007)

Zubaz are those really baggy M.C. Hammer like pants that looked like a Zebra. They are (or should I say were) hot. Almost as hot as Sherry's boobie hanging out in the tutorials post. HAHAHA!


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I say BIG HAIR needs to come back. I loved it! Big hair and t-shirt dresses. hahahahahahahaha oooh, better yet - big hair, t-shirt dresses, slouch socks, and tretorns! That's a winning combination! omg i remember Tretorns....wow...now we're going back! See i might actually wear those agian. I wore Kangaroo sneakers when i was young and those came back in style this year (wouldnt wear those again though)


----------



## Aprill (May 8, 2007)

oh oh oh oh!!!1 Thank you, I know what they are, I just never knew the formal name for them!!! Those pants are hot!!


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Zubaz are those really baggy M.C. Hammer like pants that looked like a Zebra. They are (or should I say were) hot. Almost as hot as Sherry's boobie hanging out in the tutorials post. HAHAHA! ROTFLMAO....at the boobies and pants!!!!


----------



## SherryAnn (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Zubaz are those really baggy M.C. Hammer like pants that looked like a Zebra. They are (or should I say were) hot. Almost as hot as Sherry's boobie hanging out in the tutorials post. HAHAHA!



That is so funny!




That's what you get after breastfeeding three kids in a row! They used to be perky, now they just dangle.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif One word..........ZUBAZ! LOL!!!! YESSS! haha.


----------



## luxotika (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SherryAnn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



That is so funny!




That's what you get after breastfeeding three kids in a row! They used to be perky, now they just dangle.





I totally wouldn't have even noticed it, but you pointed it out so I just had to give you a hard time! HAHA


----------



## Momo (May 8, 2007)

guys, hightops, they were in already

I wear hightops

I think just about everything has been in circulation twice if not more.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 8, 2007)

how about hypercolor tshirts?


----------



## Saje (May 8, 2007)

arent leggings already sort of back?

I like the hightops idea. But if anything I would more of the 50's or 60's back... or the mod look or gogo look back, hahaha!


----------



## Kathy (May 8, 2007)

Ummm...how about leg warmers??? lol...


----------



## Saje (May 8, 2007)

Arent leg warmers back too? I have some that I bought over winter (the one on my profile was from A&amp;F)

I think the styles/designs are just different but stores like Abercrombie are (or sold over winter) leg warmers and leggings.


----------



## moodeve (May 8, 2007)

For me not a case of bringing back as such as that I hate it when people say it's so over (I blame Sex and the City) - the SCRUNCHIE. I'm not talking neon coloured etc - but jsut your normal one colour tone scrunchie. Nothing beats the scrunchie for ying my hair back!

I am devoted!


----------



## Ashley (May 8, 2007)

I think most of these things have been brought back.

Even if we go much further back into time, we'll see that most things have been brought back.

Like from the 1900s

American Vintage Blues: History of Fashion 1900-1910

Those boots looks a lot like winter 07's ankle boots.


----------



## Jessica (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



guys, hightops, they were in alreadyI wear hightops

I think just about everything has been in circulation twice if not more.

sweetie....i mean the big bulky reeboks of the '80s.

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif arent leggings already sort of back? Yep, they are. My little sister wears them. I think it's cute i wore them in my day and now she is


----------



## brewgrl (May 8, 2007)

bustles... i need me some bootie, hahaha

spiral perms

ankle socks over tights with patent leather heels (a la ZZ Top videos) DEFINITELY

shoulder padded bolero jackets

shin length circle skirts (like the poodle)

parasols

add: Madonna Lace fingerless gloves!

*all 90's grunge should stay dead. death to plaid flannel.*


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MandyPandy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how about hypercolor tshirts? *Dies* A woman after my own heart!!! lol.


----------



## Nox (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif parasolsadd: Madonna Lace fingerless gloves!

*all 90's grunge should stay dead. death to plaid flannel.*

YES!
I love glamorous lace fingerless gloves and I will wear them regardless of whether it's *in* or not. Parasols would also be great too, they are so lady-like!


----------



## luxotika (May 9, 2007)

I miss hypercolor t-shirts! People would run up to me and blow on mine all the time. It was kind of creepy when the teachers would do it though! HAHA!


----------



## BeneBaby (May 9, 2007)

Am I in trouble?......I thought all of those things were in fashion again!! HAHA.

My Fam makes fun of me because I wear a Mod dress with 80's leggings and converse. They can't figure me out. I borrow from every fashion decade and mush them all together!

Love the Hypercolor tee. How about a crosscolors comeback? I could dust off my wooden africa charm on a leather cord. I am not being mean....I really wore crosscolors!!!!!


----------



## Jessica (May 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Am I in trouble?......I thought all of those things were in fashion again!! HAHA.
My Fam makes fun of me because I wear a Mod dress with 80's leggings and converse. They can't figure me out. I borrow from every fashion decade and mush them all together!

Love the Hypercolor tee. How about a crosscolors comeback? I could dust off my wooden africa charm on a leather cord. I am not being mean....I really wore crosscolors!!!!!

I too wore crosscolors....wow. I think that was '93 for me.....bringing back some memories!!!


----------



## pinksugar (May 9, 2007)

haha, the best thing about hypercolor tshirts is putting hand prints over your boobs. Awesome


----------



## Aprill (May 9, 2007)

ah man, I used to love cross colors, my dad wouldnt buy them for me though


----------



## SewAmazing (May 9, 2007)

Palazzo pants (even though I refused to ever give them up and still wear them to this day (really cute in denim too)--they were all the rage in the 70's). I also want the corny mood ring craze to come back, just so I can have one again...


----------



## magosienne (May 9, 2007)

leg warmers, love them lol (i found some at h&amp;m and sock shop



).


----------



## babyangel (May 16, 2007)

I would love the short belly baring tops that tie in the middle. Its suited for our hot weather.

*Babyangel*


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

90s girls dressing in big baggy clothes


----------



## rodenbach (May 24, 2007)

I'd love to see the long flowing skirts of the early-mid 90's make a comeback. Those were so comfortable and flattering and most importantly, it didn't matter if my legs were tan or not!


----------



## Momo (May 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sweetie....i mean the big bulky reeboks of the '80s. lol, I know! I agree with benebaby, i think most of these things have had their time, and then a second run


----------



## ivette (May 26, 2007)

can't think of any at the moment


----------



## LilDee (May 26, 2007)

Corsets! also as outerwear though





and whoever said parasols, that would be awesome too, they're so pretty and ladylike


----------



## MissOli (May 26, 2007)

who wouldn't love to travel back in time...would love to wear like corsets and gowns together with parasols...

love the 50's, 60's and the 80's too


----------



## Aprill (May 26, 2007)

parasols are a good idea!


----------



## Saje (May 26, 2007)

I own a bunch of outer wear corsets (not the ones that ruin your internal organs tight) I LOVE EM.


----------



## classylass (Aug 20, 2008)

well i gotta say.....they arent back in the 80s or anything..juss the early 2000's but CMON NOW I LOVED THE VELOUR SUITS!!!! i know i know like 2 years ago everyone had them...but i still love them. and im on the search of a nice pair but their hard to come by these days...

another things thats not too old that i want to come back is the black and pink plaid pants. BUT NOT THE SKINNYY ONES...juss normal size everyday. BUT PLAID...like wehn ****ies made them. lol

and i love the 20's and 40-50's sooo pin up girl and burleque im down for! even tho pin up 50s is kinda in right now..lol


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 21, 2008)

Leg-warmers (although I've never officially admitted that they're out of fashion),

Shin length A-line skirts with lots of peticoats,

neckerchiefs tied to the side




,

Those little leather driving gloves that women wore in the 50's even if they weren't driving,

Leather jackets but proper mens ones.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't really think of anything that i would want back. I grew up in the late 90s and i swear I didn't like our fashion then.

Edit: actually I really like the 50s pin up style.






And c'mon, the 50s was all Marilyn Monroe.


----------

